# IBS C Ginger root capsules work!



## aldixon32 (Jul 6, 2014)

I suffer from IBS C and started taking Ginger root. I take 2 at lunch and 2 at supper. I have a substantial movement daily!!! No cramping. No pain. All gone! Seriously. You can purchase at your local Walmart


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I tried ginger tea, which I like, but it gave me severe cramps. It helped the constipation but the pain was unbearable. I'm glad you found relief.


----------



## ING (Dec 18, 2015)

I stopped at the natural food store today and picked up some ginger root tabs. Please keep me posted on how you do... I too am desparate for relief.


----------



## davidmorrison (May 27, 2016)

Read this here:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/517593-ginger-constipation/

"While it's true that ginger is a traditional remedy for certain digestive ailments, but it doesn't have any utility in helping treat constipation".


----------

